# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή για τα waxbill

## Cristina

Γειά σας! Θα ήθελα να μάθω, εάν ξέρει κανείς, τι μπορώ να προσφέρω στα 4 πουλάκια μου , 2 orange cheek και 2 red rumped waxbill,  εκτός από τα σποράκια και το τσαμπί millet. Τους έχω βάλει και μαρούλι, μπρόκολο,αυγό βραστό. Από τι έχω διαβάσει δεν έχω βρει πολλά, εκτός από τα σκουληκάκια ή διάφορα έντομα που φαντάζομαι ότι είναι κατάλληλα στην εποχή της αναπαραγωγής.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Nα υποθέσω μιλάμε για  finches !!!
Το είδες Χριστίνα αυτό : 
*Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών**Αυγοτροφή για παραδείσια*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα βασικά είναι αυτά που και η ίδια αναφέρεις και μπορείς να δεις και εδώ *Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών*πέρα από αυτά, τα waxbill χρειάζονται στο διαιτολόγιο τους και ζωντανή τροφή (έντομα κλπ), όχι μόνο στην περίοδο αναπαραγωγής αλλά γενικότερα. Βέβαια αν τους δίνεται μια διατροφή υψηλή σε πρωτεΐνες, μειώνεται η επιτακτική ανάγκη για ζωντανή τροφή. 

Γενικώς θέλουν ότι και όλα τα υπόλοιπα, απλά από ότι διαβάζω χρειάζονται μια υψηλή σε πρωτεΐνες διατροφή!

----------


## Efthimis98

Επίσης, πρακτικός κανόνας, το κλουβί πρέπει να έχει πολύ μικρό διάκενο ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα, και αν θες μπορείς να το τυλίξεις με πλαστική σήτα ή με ψιλή κουνουπόσητα ώστε να αποφύγεις τυχόν διαφυγές. Έχουν τόσο μικρό μέγεθος που πραγματικά χωράνε παντού και θα δεις καμιά μέρα άδειο το κλουβί!!!

Διάβασε και αυτά: 
*Orange Breasted Waxbill (Amandava subflava)**Common Waxbill (Estrilda astrild)*

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, παραλίγο να χάσω το ένα!Νόμιζα πως είναι άρρωστο ένα και  το έβαλα σε κλουβί που έχω για"νοσοκομείο" και ευτυχώς που είμασταν μέσα στο σπίτι! Στην αρχή είπα πως έχω πουλί με ταλέντο.. :Ashamed0001:  ...μετά κατάλαβα... Είναι υπερβολικά μικρά! 



> Επίσης, πρακτικός κανόνας, το κλουβί πρέπει να έχει πολύ μικρό διάκενο ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα, και αν θες μπορείς να το τυλίξεις με πλαστική σήτα ή με ψιλή κουνουπόσητα ώστε να αποφύγεις τυχόν διαφυγές. Έχουν τόσο μικρό μέγεθος που πραγματικά χωράνε παντού και θα δεις καμιά μέρα άδειο το κλουβί!!!
> 
> Διάβασε και αυτά: 
> *Orange Breasted Waxbill (Amandava subflava)**Common Waxbill (Estrilda astrild)*

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, Κωνσταντίνα και Μάριε, τα είχα δει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Τα τάιζα όπως και τα άλλα πουλιά μου, που είναι finches ,όλα της Αυστραλίας,εκτός των society. Έλεγα να μην κάνω και λάθος, να τα ταΐζω με κάτι που δεν κάνει, αλλά τελικά κατάλαβα πως χρειάζεται και ζωντανή τροφή. Θα πάω να πάρω αυτή την εβδομάδα.
Τώρα, που διαβάζω πως τους αρέσει να είναι μέσα στο γρασίδι, αυτό είναι δύσκολο...μόνο εάν βάζω σε κάποια πήλινα πιατάκια να φυτρώνουν σποράκια. Προτείνετε κάτι γι'αυτο;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν και δεν το κρίνω αναγκαίο, μπορείς να πάρεις πλαστικά κλαδάκια ( π.χ σαν από χριστουγεννιάτικο δένδρο και γενικότερα ) και να τα τυλίξεις στα κάγκελα για κάλυψη. Όταν με το καλό έρθει η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος χρειάζεται γύρω από τη φωλιά, αλλά αυτό έρχεται αργότερα!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

αν θες και εχει ανεση να μπει στο κλουβι , παιρνεις με 1μισυ ευρω το ενα μερικα πλακακια γρασιδιου 




και βαζεις κατω ,αλλα να ξερεις οτι πρεπει να τα καθαριζεις πολυ συχνα  .Βασικα με μουλιασμα σε ζεστο νερο και απορρυπαντικο και χλωρινη ,πιστευω θα γινεται καλη δουλεια .Να εχεις μια παρτιδα να αλλαζεις .Μια 60αρα νομιζω με 3 καλυβεται .Κατω απο τις πατηθρες που θα πεφτει η κουτσουλια η περισσοτερη ,ριχνε ισως μια λωριδα με pellets απο πριονιδι συμπυκνωμενο .θα σφηνωνουν στο γρασιδι και δεν θα μετακινουνται .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολο αυτο θα πετυχει ρεαλιστικα ,αλλα αξιζει να δοκιμασεις ,αν οι ιδιαιτεροτητες του ειδους το ζητουν

----------

